
Druid Enables Analytics at Airbnb - wochiquan
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/druid-airbnb-data-platform-601c312f2a4c
======
manigandham
There's a similar story of using Druid at Netflix:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574647)

Druid is a very specialized datastore with a niche usage around low-latency
analytics under specific pre-set aggregations but it has a lot of moving
parts. It also just recently got a beta SQL interface (which translates to the
underlying custom JSON API) and isn't as easy to integrate with existing tools
(outside of Kafka).

Overall I suggest smaller companies stick to a standard column-oriented data
warehouse like Redshift, BigQuery, Snowflake, Clickhouse, MemSQL, etc instead
of Druid.

